

Denser, Faster Memory Challenges Both DRAM and Flash - Stupendous
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517996/denser-faster-memory-challenges-both-dram-and-flash/

======
rorrr2
Sensationalist title. Nothing "challenges" anything.

"Might challenge in the distant future" would be correct.

~~~
sp332
I think you missed the part at the end where they said _other_ techniques
won't be ready for more than a few years, so _this_ tech has a chance in the
near-term.

~~~
rorrr2
How does that challenge DRAM or flash memory now?

